# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  cutie baby diapers
malo sam švrljala po njihovoj stranici i vidim da imaju tri vrste pelena: overnighte, daytime i EMBROIDERY 
e sad kužim da su overnigte i daytime za noć i dan, ali kakve su ove treće?
jel mi može netko malo objasniti??
http://www.usdiaper.com/diapers.html

ovo je link da vam objasnim na šta mislim
hvala

----------


## hildegard

Radi se samo o tome da je onaj dezen na materijalu našiti tj. naštikani.   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

iliti vezen (sa Z) kako se kod nas dolje kaze

----------

